# Hiro with Asco 2009.05.21



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we went with Hiro to a lake in Gronau (Germany).
A 30 minutes by car from our town.
Another German dogowner want to meet us ther for a nice walk.









Hiro and Asco









Asco and Hiro





































More at Picasa ...http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.Havanese/DreilaenderseeAm210509#


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're both beautiful!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are some beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing-great pictures!
Looks like they really had fun.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great photos!!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ans! Those are beautiful pictures! I love the last photo of Hiro. He has such a beautiful face and eyes!:kiss::kiss:

Asco sure has beautiful markings too.....:clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

As always, Hiro is beautiful....and so are your pictures. Asco has a nice coat also.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love that last photo of Hiro. My heart still goes pitter pat whenever I see him.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are beautiful dogs!!! I loved the first pic of them playing.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What gorgeous dogs!! Ans, thank you for sharing these. I love to see the Havs playing with such abandon. Those tongues hanging out are too funny. lol


----------

